# Wow, Finally a filter option!



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

We'll see how it works.


----------



## SWside (Oct 20, 2019)

Wait, you can pickup for Flex from non-warehouse locations? I thought I had to drive to the East suburbs of Cleveland to pickup so I wrote it off. Too far from my house.
Is there a comprehensive list of pickup locations without having to sign up first?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

SWside said:


> Wait, you can pickup for Flex from non-warehouse locations? I thought I had to drive to the East suburbs of Cleveland to pickup so I wrote it off. Too far from my house.
> Is there a comprehensive list of pickup locations without having to sign up first?


It was announced last month that "Fresh" and Whole Foods will now appear on the app in more locations. THOSE are the additional locations being seen.


----------

